# Van with space returning to UK



## El Webbo (Oct 19, 2011)

Hiya,
I will be taking a van back from Nerja to the UK on the 8th Nov. There is about 10 cubic meters of free space if anyone is interested..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

El Webbo said:


> Hiya,
> I will be taking a van back from Nerja to the UK on the 8th Nov. There is about 10 cubic meters of free space if anyone is interested..


hi & welcome

so rare to see an offer of free help these days


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Where abouts in the UK are you heading for?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> hi & welcome
> 
> so rare to see an offer of free help these days


There may be money involved of course


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> There may be money involved of course


aaah - but that would be advertising & we'd have to zap it


----------



## El Webbo (Oct 19, 2011)

Cazzy said:


> Where abouts in the UK are you heading for?


Hi,
I'll be coming in on the Portsmouth ferry on the 10th in the afternoon. Driving down to Exeter to drop my stuff off then heading back to Salisbury the following day to drop the van off, so basically SW England.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

El Webbo said:


> Hi,
> I'll be coming in on the Portsmouth ferry on the 10th in the afternoon. Driving down to Exeter to drop my stuff off then heading back to Salisbury the following day to drop the van off, so basically SW England.


so you really ARE offering to do this for free


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think what would worry me is that there are no safeguards here. I'm sure you're honest etc... but you could pick up someones stuff and never be seen again lol!!! As it happens I've got some things in Spain (Malaga Airport) that need to come to Worthing (12 miles from Portsmouth) lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## El Webbo (Oct 19, 2011)

jojo said:


> I think what would worry me is that there are no safeguards here. I'm sure you're honest etc... but you could pick up someones stuff and never be seen again lol!!! As it happens I've got some things in Spain (Malaga Airport) that need to come to Worthing (12 miles from Portsmouth) lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,
I understand your concerns. I can assure you I'm a decent kind of chap that has never stole anything in his life. I'm just offering someone the opportunity to save a lot of money in return for sharing the costs of fuel/rental/ferry. You'll even get a free driver, Me!

Regards,

Startmeup


----------



## El Webbo (Oct 19, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> so you really ARE offering to do this for free


Apologies for my misleading first post. When I said 'free space' I meant available space. I'm not looking to profit, just help cover some of the costs.
Cheers


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think what would worry me is that there are no safeguards here. I'm sure you're honest etc... but you could pick up someones stuff and never be seen again lol!!! As it happens I've got some things in Spain (Malaga Airport) that need to come to Worthing (12 miles from Portsmouth) lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



We are going back in the car to Brighton in a few weeks, is there much stuff Jo?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> We are going back in the car to Brighton in a few weeks, is there much stuff Jo?


probably best done by PM 


:lock1:


----------

